# My Wife and Her Husband . . . .



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2015)

. . . . will be doing this in the near future.





Heading east that is. This is the routes we'll be taking. The blue route is the TO route, and the green is the Back Home route.





The orange route is a highly probable trip that could extend as far as Thorsby but we don't know yet. The map will also grow like a spider from the Chipley/Dothan area but I will update the map as I know. This is the trip we were "probably" going to take last year but fell through. This year it's 100% certain unless the world ends. The blue and green routes are set in stone and more blue and green and orange may be added.

We aren't taking a truck so I cannot load logs, but I plan to load my wife's Mazda as full of you-know-what as I can. I plan to leave a trail of FBE from here to FL/GA/AL and back. I'm not going to advertise the dates because I don't want certain locals knowing when we're gone even though we'll have an armed house sitter the entire time.

If you're along our path and want to try and do a quick meet and greet let me know and we can work out the details via PM. I'm hoping to meet as many members as possible but we can't venture "too" far off the planned route. We'll be in the Chipley/Dothan/Panama Beach area for at least a week probably longer. I know @robert flynt you're on our return trip and I very much want to shake your hand and buy you a cup of joe. I also hope to do the same with you @Twig Man in Dothan. I'm sure there's several other members who will want to help lighten our load of FBE so sound off! If we can't make the schedule work no harm - I just wanted to throw it out there for any interested parties.

Time frame is between now and July. 

(please respect my strong desire to keep the travel dates private)

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2015)

Sounds like a heck of a trip! Alabama is on my Bucket list, want to go to Hank Williams' grave at some point in my life. Hope ya'll have a good trip, get to meet a lot of members! Damn shame I'm not on the route! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2015)

Kevin. When you get to jackson ms if you come down I 55 to McComb and shoot across to Hattiesburg on Hwy 98 you will pass by my house. I say I live in McComb. Actually about 15 miles east. We always go to the coast down by Robert house and we may be that way on your return trip if it is a weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2015)

Wish I were along your route! Enjoy the road trip! Send us a picture or two. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2015)

After a couple PMs I realize I didn't make myself clear. What else is new haha. A couple members asked us to let them know when we know the dates of our trip - we have know for nearly two months we just don't want to advertise it. My wife put in for her vacation 2 months ago and she got it approved a couple weeks later, so we've had the dates set since then. Bottom line is if you live along our route and want to meet just PM and we'll share the date when we think we'll be in your area and try to plan a meet and greet if you're so inclined and your schedule and ours work out. Simple. :-)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Kevin. When you get to jackson ms if you come down I 55 to McComb and shoot across to Hattiesburg on Hwy 98 you will pass by my house. I say I live in McComb. Actually about 15 miles east. We always go to the coast down by Robert house and we may be that way on your return trip if it is a weekend



Tony I didn't realize you were along the way - sort of lol - it says from Jax to Hattie is 2 hr 50 min one way does that sound right? If we have the time we'll do definitely do it. I'll be staying in touch with members along the way as we travel.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 5, 2015)

It is probably 30 minutes longer I would think coming down i55 then shooting across to Hattiesburg instead of taking 59 to hattiesburg. We could always give yall a bed to crash

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2015)

We'll know a lot more as we are on the road and how long she wants to stay in the Chipley area. She'll be meeting some kin she's never met before so she's unsure how that will go. She's was adopted and found her birth family and some of them are very recpetive and want to meet her and some aren't so of course she won't push that. So she told me _"If my family are a bunch of nut jobs let's plan on spending more time with your WB nut jobs." _

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 5, 2015)

Kevin, you can hire Henry and I to watch your forest for ya while you're on your trip and staying at Tony's..........

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Kevin, you can hire Henry and I to watch your forest for ya while you're on your trip and staying at Tony's..........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 73187



Yep thats Henry ! But I'll keep an eye on him too

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Mar 6, 2015)

Green on green...nice touch...so easy to see.

But then your idea of east looks like south.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)

Brink said:


> Green on green...nice touch...so easy to see.
> 
> But then your idea of east looks like south.



It's a human thing . . . . you wouldn't understand.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm just slightly north... You can knock out 5 members if you take a slight detour to my area. Really would be less time per member than the almost 3 hours just for Tony...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'm just slightly north... You can knock out 5 members if you take a slight detour to my area. Really would be less time per member than the almost 3 hours just for Tony...



You're only interested in me for my wood. User.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 6, 2015)

Actually, I'd just be happy to shake your hand and talk to ya in person. @Gixxerjoe04, on the other hand...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'm just slightly north... You can knock out 5 members if you take a slight detour to my area. Really would be less time per member than the almost 3 hours just for Tony...


Just a slight detour he says. Lol. Stay out of this Jonathan I want the Fbe lol


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Just a slight detour he says. Lol. Stay out of this Jonathan I want the Fbe lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kweinert (Mar 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> So she told me _"If my family are a bunch of nut jobs let's plan on spending more time with your WB nut jobs." _



Better the nut jobs you know than the ones you don't . . . 

And every family has it's share whether you grew up with them or not. At least if my family is any indication.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)

kweinert said:


> Better the nut jobs you know than the ones you don't . . .
> 
> And every family has it's share whether you grew up with them or not. At least if my family is any indication.



We can pick our friends but not our family.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll have to keep your route in mind if I venture down towards FtWalton anytime soon. My wife will be down there for several weeks at some point, all her sisters and family are there and I go with her alot, but not always. I haven't made any plans around joining up. I'll PM you when I know more.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)

That would be cool if you can make it Tim. I can even see me renting a car if my wife gets bogged down and I need to break free for a few days lol.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 6, 2015)

Picked a heck of a time to go to Florida especially pcb if it's in the next couple months, spring break will going on, good luck haha


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 6, 2015)

I read your original post and got excited for a split second. I read the blue line as our TO route as your Toronto route. Wishful thinking I guess. Enjoy your trip!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Mar 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> We can pick our friends but not our family.



I'll fully disagree with you on this one.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)

Brink said:


> I'll fully disagree with you on this one.



Is that supposed to surprise me.

(Henry that was a rhetorical question and understating the obvious at the same time, so the ? is optional - monkeys don't have a clue anyway so it's cool)


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 6, 2015)

When you come through Dothan look me up and I will take you to eat some good BBQ

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Kevin, you can hire Henry and I to watch your forest for ya while you're on your trip and staying at Tony's..........



I'm not greedy like these two Kevin, I will watch the forest for free, no need to pay me. Just trying to help out a friend! (Plus I'm a lot closer than them!!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2015)

Tony said:


> I'm not greedy like these two Kevin, I will watch the forest for free, no need to pay me. Just trying to help out a friend! (Plus I'm a lot closer than them!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah I didn't think about the common sense of asking you. It would be much less expensive to retrieve my stolen goods from San Antonio than it would NC and CA. I'll let you keep a portion of your haul just for pointing that out to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yeah I didn't think about the common sense of asking you. It would be much less expensive to retrieve my stolen goods from San Antonio than it would NC and CA. I'll let you keep a portion of your haul just for pointing that out to me.




Now wait a minute, I don't steal , I procure : to obtain or get by care, effort, or the use of special means

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yeah I didn't think about the common sense of asking you. It would be much less expensive to retrieve my stolen goods from San Antonio than it would NC and CA. I'll let you keep a portion of your haul just for pointing that out to me.



Man, that hurts my heart! All I'm doing is trying to help out a fellow Texan and WB'er! I wouldn't steal from you!!!!!!!!!! I might borrow wood for a as yet to be determined length of time............

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2015)

Tony said:


> Man, that hurts my heart! All I'm doing is trying to help out a fellow Texan and WB'er! I wouldn't steal from you!!!!!!!!!! I might borrow wood for a as yet to be determined length of time............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 6, 2015)

Just bring it a with you kevin and drop it off at my place for safe keeping. I won't move before you come back through. I promise

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

